# New DBSTalk.COM Arcade OPEN!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Check it out The NEW DBSTalk.COM Arcade is NOW open!

All games now feature their own scoreboard! Complete against other DBSTalk members!

Please let me know what you think of the new Arcade!


----------



## raj2001 (Nov 2, 2002)

I Played pacman and it was really cool!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yeah I see you beat my high score, but I suck at Pac Man so I bet that was not too hard.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Just one thing I'd like to see... Change it so it works with browsers other than IE so that I can compete Would that be possible?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Nope its a bug in the other browsers send command in flash. (Same problem as before when we just had Tetris.)


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Due to a problem that locked some users out of the game I had to reset the databases. Everything should be fully working now.

If you have any problems please let me know.

Sorry for the inconvience.


----------



## bogi (Apr 3, 2002)

I am proud to say i have all the crowns @ 11:17 am


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

And you lost them all at 11:18


----------



## bogi (Apr 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Scott Greczkowski _
> *And you lost them all at 11:18  *


Crazy World eh ?

Looks like my success wont be repeated till the ladder resets Ray Clum can have tetris


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Ray is good at Tetris.  No Doubt about that. That Snake game is addictive yet hard.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Scott, I hardly believe there's a bug in every other browser... My guess would be the "bug" in IE, in that it does something that's not part of the W3C standards. Either way, it's the same end result. But there could be ways around it (for example, writing the member database into the games and allowing you to sign in to the game by hand instead of passing the information on from the browser). Not much chance of fraud, since nobody would want someone else to get their good score. Or possibly changing the games to just submit the score, and have the database apply the score to the currently registered user like that.


----------



## JBKing (Mar 23, 2002)

The age old question: Spend at least 50% of your time to support 3% or less of your members, or spend 100% of your time on the 97% majority.

Seems like a no-brainer to me.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

"Seems like a no-brainer to me."

Because of your avatar, your opinion lacks any meaning whatsoever in a discussion on supporting non-MicroS**t products  (j/k). I do get your point, but it goes against the whole political philosophy of the Internet (one of open access and equality) to have pages only accessable to users of one particular browser that requires one to be using Windows or MacOS (and I'm not even sure if the MacOS version works or not, it's very different). Plus, when you're in the 3% (I avoid Microsoft products as often as possible) then it's different...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Can't we all just get along?

Everyone - vote for diversity!

In a pure democracy, the majority rules. The minority is simply overlooked, or worse, ignored.


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

> (I avoid Microsoft products as often as possible)


Come on, Zac. Microsoft just so happens to write some of the best software out there. I don't care for windows myself, but I live and die by my Outlook calendar. When a better product comes along, Microsoft will have a run for its money. So far, that hasn't happened.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Neil, I agree. Myself I use Windows because Linux doesn't have the capability (or rather, compatibility...) I need and a Mac system was too expensive when I got this computer and I don't need a new computer yet.

BUT, I still hate IE. There is a better product Mozilla. Except for a few small features (like the one that makes the arcade work), Mozilla is superior, IMHO.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

So just for the sake of arguement lets just say that the DBSTalk arcade works because of bugs in IE. 

There thats settled, I feel better now.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Does the Arcade even work with the Mac IE?

I believe that all websites should work (and be fully functional) with at least two browsers, made by different companies, and at least one of these browsers should be available for all three of the following platforms: MacOS X, MacOS 9, Linux 2.4. Windows XP, Windows 2000, and Windows 98. That way, 99% of the Internet users have at least the capability of obtaining the software to use it.

Of course, since I have WinXP, I do have the capability of using IEWin, so I can't really complain that much...


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Zac yes it does.  The games themselves work with ALL browsers, on some browsers it will not correctly report back your high score to our sql server.

The games can still be enjoyed by all. 

No more debate please, there is nothing we can do about it, if there was we would have already did it.


----------



## jasonf (Jul 11, 2002)

Hey Scott, Tetris seems screwed up. Does level 10 really mean to have a 1000 lines? I finished it after a few hours  and it went to the score board, no level 11, 12 etc! Thought you would want to know.


----------



## jasonf (Jul 11, 2002)

????????


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Tetris has been like that since we installed it. You need to die just before finishing off the 10th level in order to get your score counted.

I didn't write the game and can't get past the 4th level.


----------



## jasonf (Jul 11, 2002)

no I didn't die, once I finshed level 10 it just took me to the score board. Also, the other tetris level 10 is 100 lines, why is it 1000 now?


----------

